# Newbie. Looking to Get CHL and a Good gun.



## Ritler (Jul 7, 2008)

So I will be turning 21 in a couple of weeks and will be lookin into getting a CHL? CCW? here in texas. I have been debating on it for about 2 months but a couple of days ago I almost got stabbed by a drunk idiot. Aswell as alot of bad things happening now days...this really made up my mind about getting one. 

I have heard of Springfield xD and Glocks and beretta's

What gun would be a good gun for me to go with I plan on carrying it with me in my car and etc... I would like to only spend money once and not twice and buy something real good the first time.


I have never owned a gun. And have no experience with them.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Go Take a firearms/defensive pistol class first. Go to a range where you can rent different handguns and see what you like. Personally I like the .45 Springfield XD's and 1911's best. There are many different designs to choose from, no one can tell you what is best for you. Depends on how it fits you, and if your comfortable with it. There are plenty of threads on this forum with everyones opinion of what works best for them. Just keep reading, but definately take a class.:buttkick:

Mike


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Concealed45_1911 said:


> Go Take a firearms/defensive pistol class first. Go to a range where you can rent different handguns and see what you like. Personally I like the .45 Springfield XD's and 1911's best. There are many different designs to choose from, no one can tell you what is best for you. Depends on how it fits you, and if your comfortable with it. There are plenty of threads on this forum with everyones opinion of what works best for them. Just keep reading, but definately take a class.:buttkick:
> 
> Mike


+1 on Mike's post - rent and shoot til you find one you like. Personally, I have XD .45 for carry and glove box. Good luck with your search. :smt023


----------



## Ritler (Jul 7, 2008)

What other types of guns are good... 

im willing to pay between as much as 700 - 1,000 bucks.

but if it's cheap it's kool.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I love my XD9. No complaints.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

There are several good guns out there from $250 to $2K and up. Find what you like, read the forums and reviews and pick one you can shoot.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Joeywhat said:


> I love my XD9. No complaints.


+1

I love both of mine :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Spend $400-$500 on a good modern gun - Glock, XD, M&P, SIG, whatever - and the rest on good training. My choice in Texas would Karl Rehn's school, if you're anywhere near it: http://www.krtraining.com/.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

The price should not be a factor when buying a firearm, especially when you will depend on it for your safety. 

But really, get some firearms training. If you are in Houston, there are several in town, (Top Gun) is just one, and you can actually rent several firearms from them. See how it feels, and then decide which one is good for you. 

FYI, there is a back log on processing CHL in Texas. It seems like everyone is applying, so, it might be a long wait before you can get one. Which is good for you, since this will give you enough time to practice.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't be so quick to eliminate revolvers from the array of good self defense guns. A nice medium frame .357 (firing .38's or .357's) can stand up to any semiautomatic. Take a look at S&W revolvers.

In my humble opinion, I don't know many situations where you'd need more than 6-7 shots.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Mosquito said:


> Don't be so quick to eliminate revolvers from the array of good self defense guns. A nice medium frame .357 (firing .38's or .357's) can stand up to any semiautomatic. Take a look at S&W revolvers.
> 
> In my humble opinion, I don't know many situations where you'd need more than 6-7 shots.


7 shot revolver?? Cool!!!


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Just remember that for you to carry a semi AND/OR a revolver, you have to qualify with a semi. If you qualify with a revolver, you can ONLY CARRY A REVOLVER.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

dovehunter said:


> Just remember that for you to carry a semi AND/OR a revolver, you have to qualify with a semi. If you qualify with a revolver, you can ONLY CARRY A REVOLVER.


Maybe where you live...


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

dovehunter said:


> Just remember that for you to carry a semi AND/OR a revolver, you have to qualify with a semi. If you qualify with a revolver, you can ONLY CARRY A REVOLVER.


If it's a CHL from Texas.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ritler said:


> So I will be turning 21 in a couple of weeks and will be lookin into getting a CHL? CCW? here in *texas*.




-Jeff-


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

That's the requirement here in Texas and he mentioned that he is in Texas. 

Just because a person knows how to use a revolver, that does not automatically qualify that person to know how to use a semi. Here in Texas, the instructor WILL require the applicant to show his/her familarity with a semi.


----------



## Ritler (Jul 7, 2008)

im from houston texas...

I would want a automatic. 

not a fan of the revolver..


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

After taking a beginning handgun class, CCW course and trying out different guns...you should get this:


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> 7 shot revolver?? Cool!!!


They also have 8 shot revolvers. Take a look at the S&W Model 627 PC. There are some pictures in the little used General Revolver Area of the forum:

http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=232

The only drawback to these beautiful handguns is the price!


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> After taking a beginning handgun class, CCW course and trying out different guns...you should get this:


Excellent recommendations on all three counts!

\"doggy:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

1- most of the members have stated that a 9mm should be a first gun
fav load - 124grain JHP+p for self defense
practice with what you can afford - like 115g FMJ - 18cents each at walmart

2- see the following threads in this forum - however the summary seems to me that the favorites -for your question- would be the Glock19 or the 
4" 9mm XD
I bought a glock 26 and now am saving for a glock17

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3541
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13111
the following is for CCW poll
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2879

3- however if you want a pocket gun, which you probably don't, since you said you wanted only one gun, then a S&W j frame in 38spl or a Ruger/KelTec .380


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I would never hesitate to recommend a Glock 19 or similar sized 9mm.....but don't count out .38 snubbies or 4 inch barrel .38's.


----------

